# Su-47 video



## Matt308 (Nov 30, 2006)

Sukhoi S37 SU47 Berkut fly by - Google Video


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 30, 2006)

Nice looking plane


----------



## R-2800 (Nov 30, 2006)

NICE!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2006)

Yep. Here is another (similar footage but better quality)

Sukhoi S37 SU47 Berkut - Google Video


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 1, 2006)

Is it just me or did that plane look like a dog with respect to maneuverability?


----------

